# New guy from North Georgia



## JAK3 (Aug 13, 2022)

New guy checking in from the North Georgia Mountains. Found this forum from a link someone posted on another forum. Been lurking for a while and finally decided to join.

I enjoy grilling, smoking, sous vide and cast iron cooking. I currently have a Camp Chef XXL vertical smoker, Char Griller Classic charcoal grill, MHP WNK 4 gas grill, ANOVA AN500 sous vide circulator and too many cast iron pans, griddles, etc to name off.

Fairly new to pellet smoking but I'm enjoying it so far. I used to have an Oklahoma Joe Longhorn offset smoker but we had a tree fall in a storm and it crushed it. I'll eventually get another one, but with four kids and working 70+ hours per week I found myself using the offset smoker less often than I've been using the pellet smoker. It's nice to just "set it and forget it" so to speak.

Anyways, I look forward to learning some new things and interacting with y'all. Seems to be a great group of folks here from what I can tell.


----------



## tbern (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from Minnesota! Sounds like your well into the smoking hobby! Enjoy your time here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee. Glad you joined up


----------



## JAK3 (Aug 13, 2022)

Thanks y'all. 

Just threw 2 pork butts in the smoker. Rubbed them in Meat Church Gospel rub and rested in the fridge for an hour before I threw them in. Gonna do an overnight smoke at 225°. Not gonna wrap them or spritz them at all. I left the fat cap on and am smoking them fat side down. Gonna feed the fam tomorrow and the guys at work on Monday. I made one the same way a few weeks ago and planned on bringing some to work but the family wouldn't let me take the rest in, lol.


----------



## TH-n-PA (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome!

From NEGA but currently smoking in PA.


----------



## DougE (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice to have you...


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 13, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA 

Keith


----------



## SmokinGame (Aug 13, 2022)

From Indiana, welcome!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Glad you joined , this is the place to learn, show and tell, and have some fun

David


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome from Dacula Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.


----------



## JAK3 (Aug 14, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Welcome from Dacula Ga.  You'll find this is the best place to be.



I have family in Dacula, near 316 and Harbins Rd.


----------



## Smokensalt (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome from SW UK. Butts looking good


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 14, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! 

Ryan


----------



## JAK3 (Aug 14, 2022)

Dinner tonight(minus the tater salad and coleslaw)...







Smoked baked beans, pig shots and a couple bacon wrapped jalapeno peppers.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 15, 2022)

JAK3 said:


> I have family in Dacula, near 316 and Harbins Rd.


That's literally 10-15 minutes from me.  Small world.


----------



## bigfurmn (Oct 2, 2022)

Another welcome from MN. Those cooks look great.


----------



## Poppo (Oct 23, 2022)

JAK3 said:


> New guy checking in from the North Georgia Mountains. Found this forum from a link someone posted on another forum. Been lurking for a while and finally decided to join.
> 
> I enjoy grilling, smoking, sous vide and cast iron cooking. I currently have a Camp Chef XXL vertical smoker, Char Griller Classic charcoal grill, MHP WNK 4 gas grill, ANOVA AN500 sous vide circulator and too many cast iron pans, griddles, etc to name off.
> 
> ...


Hello Jak3, I just joined and am from N.W.GA Poppo


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Happy to have you join us!
Al


----------



## BilboBaggins (Nov 29, 2022)

Welcome fellow Georgian. I am in Cartersville. Happy Smokin'!!


----------



## Tinner340 (Dec 3, 2022)

JAK3 said:


> New guy checking in from the North Georgia Mountains. Found this forum from a link someone posted on another forum. Been lurking for a while and finally decided to join.
> 
> I enjoy grilling, smoking, sous vide and cast iron cooking. I currently have a Camp Chef XXL vertical smoker, Char Griller Classic charcoal grill, MHP WNK 4 gas grill, ANOVA AN500 sous vide circulator and too many cast iron pans, griddles, etc to name off.
> 
> ...





JAK3 said:


> New guy checking in from the North Georgia Mountains. Found this forum from a link someone posted on another forum. Been lurking for a while and finally decided to join.
> 
> I enjoy grilling, smoking, sous vide and cast iron cooking. I currently have a Camp Chef XXL vertical smoker, Char Griller Classic charcoal grill, MHP WNK 4 gas grill, ANOVA AN500 sous vide circulator and too many cast iron pans, griddles, etc to name off.
> 
> ...


With that work schedule, hopefully you will find time to relax and enjoy some barbeque!!
Welcome!!


----------



## Poppo (Dec 3, 2022)

Tinner340 said:


> With that work schedule, hopefully you will find time to relax and enjoy some barbeque!!
> Welcome!!





Tinner340 said:


> With that work schedule, hopefully you will find time to relax and enjoy some barbeque!!
> Welcome!!


Welcome to the Group. I live in N.W. GA

Poppo
N.W. GA


----------



## JamesBarber (Dec 26, 2022)

Welcome!!


----------

